# Calfee Design / Ellsworth Tandem Jump at Blitz 2 The Barrel 2014 - Pics



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Lev and I made a little bit of geek-bike history by jumping a CalfeeDesign/Ellsworth tandem off the Tetherow Jump during this years Blitz 2 The Barrel race here in Bend, Oregon. Here's a pic and a link to more pics&#8230;









2014 Blitz 2 The Barrel Tandem Jump | Pine Mountain Sports

Cheers,
Henry Abel - Pine Mountain Sports (stoker)
Lev Stryker - Cog Wild Tours (captain)


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Impressed...any plans to try it with his wife / girlfriend?

Seriously, nice. Almost more outrageous solo since the brakes are minimal if you opt out.

PK


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree with Paul, doing it solo was ballzy, but it makes sense to try it that way. Looks like fun, I wanna do it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, we'd love to try it again! But the jump is constructed once a year for the Blitz 2 The Barrel race and then taken down right away - so it'll be a year before we can hit it again. And yeah, a co-ed jump would be next on my list but I'm sure you can imagine that that's not an easy sell to my GF. Even after doing it numerous times solo, it's a whole different experience with two on the tandem. Big props to Lev for landing us safely!

Henry


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

If you follow that Pine Mountain Sports link again (in the first post) I've added a tiny video of the landing...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I saw your picture on facebook, amazing..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

HAHA! Making it on to DrunkCyclist's F-Y-F has pretty much been a lifelong dream of mine.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Saw this on PB and had to come here to provide props. That is truly awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for that! Yeah, it's kind of fun to look at the jump lead up thru Mike's photos...

2014 Blitz 2 the Barrel Dash For Cash Photo Epic - Pinkbike


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

Rockstars!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, just Wow!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Tandems are different to jump. We never got that much air, but have had both wheels airborne on quite a few rides. Almost every time was just riding along.

The front has always landed low and first. With a straight launch the landing is normally uneventful. The stoker had better be prepared or there is a massive shift on landing.

After watching the full video and seeing the possibility of a less then ideal launch, it makes this jump more impressive.

Sherwoods jump from a while back is also impressive, but more impressive is the old Ventana ad with the stoker pretty much abrading his chamois on the rear tire.

FWIW, I would rate steep, short height vertical drops more difficult since the rollout really tries to stuff the front wheel.

Regardless, this is still vry impressive.

PK


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^^ What he said!! Impressive, no matter how you cut it. We (collectively we) will not be attempting such a maneuver anytime soon.

Huge props to you guys!!!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I figured Travis Pastrana and co. would have knocked that out on Nitro Circus long ago. Very cool!
(still, how the head tube doesn't snap off...)

-F

edit: btw - I've always theorized that, to jump a tandem or do a big drop, the captain has to bunny hop the front of the bike so that it doesn't start to drop until the rear tire clears. Anyone confirm this as a "proper technique"?


----------



## mtbzone (Jun 29, 2005)

Braaap!


----------

